
Apple claims Epic asked for a ‘special deal’ for Fortnite payments - palo3
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/21/21377660/apple-fortnite-epic-antitrust-lawsuit-in-app-purchases-special-deal
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24238096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24238096).

~~~
palo3
Did not see that it was posted already. Sorry about that.

